# Just out of interest.



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Why can you not list something non TT related???

Just out of interest.


----------



## puTT (May 20, 2005)

:?: 
I've seen members list all sorts of things from concert tickets to iPhones. Is this a new rule then :?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> Why can you not list something non TT related???


You can list unrelated items, it's unrelated eBay items that you can't list.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ahh I see

Cheers. Wasn't being picky just a bit dim :roll:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

LOL.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it possible to have sub-forums like on some other forums, to make it easier to search through for things you might want...would also help un-necessary bumping by splitting things out?

Something like ...

For Sale - TT Mk1- Parts
For Sale - TT Mk1 - Cars
For Sale - TT Mk2 - Parts
For Sale - TT Mk2 - Cars
For Sale on eBay
For Sale - Other


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice idea ^^

Or even just carparts, and other.

As said might stop needless bumps.


----------

